# MatB1 form



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning   

Quick question. I understand that I need to give my employer 15 weeks' notice of when I'm due to give birth, and that I need to present them with my MatB1 at the time. But I also understand that the MatB1 won't be given to me until I see my GP at 25 weeks. This would work fine if the plan was for me to get to 40 weeks, but I'm carrying identical twins and so full-term is considered 36-37 weeks and there's no chance at all of being allowed to try and get to 40 weeks. What should I do? If I make an appointment with my GP, is there any chance they'll consider giving me the MatB1 early? Have I messed up my chance of getting maternity leave / pay by leaving it too late?

Thanks and best wishes,
Aenor x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it really refers to your expected date of confinement, which is when you are 40 weeks, so it doesn't matter if you are going to be delivered earlier, don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you! Glad I haven't missed the boat.
By the way, I don't think I've posted on this board before, but I've benefited from the advice you've given others so many times. Thank you for providing such a brilliant service!
Best wishes,
Aenor  x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you, it's nice to be able to help xx


----------

